# Getting passed off by Doctors who don't listen



## slow-n-mindful (Jun 7, 2017)

I have been suffering from a plethora of sympoms that have progressively gotten worse including abdominal pain, belching (painful I might add, and long), acid reflux, swelling and distention, dry mouth, etc. etc. All I have received thus far is a scope that was done recently where "everything looks normal". I am beyond frustrated right now. I am reading up a lot on SIBO and I think that is what it is. I just want a diagnosis and I'm tired of getting little to no attention by these clinicians. And why do they have to be so rude sometimes. I guess I have to just really be my own advocate. Maybe I'm not communicating well (although I think I do) Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Frenchneedyou (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello, yes many people experience this. When you have IBS, it's very hard to find some one prepared to help you and aware of the situation.

It's hard to find some one capable in this domain.


----------

